# new in n/w oklahoma



## archa haymaker (Nov 18, 2012)

always been interested in bees. my daughter and I are just completeing a beginers bee keeping class. We are having so much fun we hate to see ther classes end. Looking forward to spring and learning more about bees.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.

Enjoy the adventure!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome AH!


----------



## TheBuzz (Feb 8, 2012)

More fun to apply what you learned and succeed.


----------



## Jeanette (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi archa and welcome. Maybe you could link up with your local beekeeping association for some field trips!


----------

